# kbrassfi 200



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

*kbrassfi 200*

Here are the pic of kbrassfi 200, after we installed his new coil overs. 1st pic is the side by side with my car, and my 2 1/2" drop springs.




























His engine bay. we are installing a custom Cai this week end.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I vote rims 
then a body kit next 
Nice ride!!!!!


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks I appreciate the feedback


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I was thinking of either the stillen front lip and the side skirts like Dope200sx's or maybe an omega kit with different side skirts and rear end than the extreme


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

kbrassfi said:


> *I was thinking of either the stillen front lip and the side skirts like Dope200sx's or maybe an omega kit with different side skirts and rear end than the extreme *


sounds good 
I love that color I think it would look sweet with white rims


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

what kind of coilovers are they? i'd like to see some white 16"s on that baby, it would look SO dope! and i prolly wouldnt get the kit, i'd buy the stillen lip


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

they are Spring Tech, I had to raise it a little, the California roads are terrible, and the ride is bad enough with the low profiles as it is. I don't know about the White rims though, not really my thing, I like the gun metal or the Bling Bling  but anyways I am thinking of the front lipthough, and maybe to redo the interior


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks nice, but she needs some wheels pretty hardcore. I'm going to vote for gunmetal or black. Polished lip would be pretty nice too. I dunno, I think I'd ditch the grille too... '97 meshy would look sick.

Beautiful color, by the way, I've always loved the blue 200s.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

i'd say if u were gonnna get black rims or something similar/gun metal, u hafta be careful because some of them looke like steelies when on the car....the rims look awesome off the car, then u put them on and it kinda kills it


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

ALRIGHT...now first off you should really consider yourself lucky to have that color 200. I LUV IT!!

Now I see what U were doing with the Grill and rims and the chrome but Im hoping U are planning to change it up...

Id say go with the Gunmetal (White is Played) and make sure it has a polished lip since the color is so bright...Try Tenzo or Konig..

Then do a mesh grill and spray it gunmetal to match the rims and now YOU'll BE RIDING...:banana: or U can even go with a HyperSilver--that color might match the car a little better...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Yea just give me the gril,l and we'll get you a mesh one Kirk.....lol


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

yeah, I don't like the white rims, but what can I say I was practically given the rims from someone who traded in his 200 for a truck, but I like the color and if I do repaint it will only be to get a better quality job on there, not to change the color, thanks for all the feedback though I appreciate it


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

spring tech? How do they ride?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

well I raised them a little and they ride better now, I have them about two finger width above the tire, but between the low pro's and when I had them all the way down it was bouncy, but I'm not sure if its because they're not broken in or anything this is my first few days with them on the car I'll keep you posted


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

ok i saw the springs on ebay and i was curious. i see that they make struts also. I emailed them and they compare them to the gr-2's


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I got that set and put it on, I haven't ridden on KYB's so I couldn't tell you but like I said at the 4" it was a little rough at best, but we have terrible roads in California so it might not be as bad otehr places. But I raised it only like one inch, and it rides 10x better and still looks good, I also think it is the low pro's on there, because since the pic I also changed my tires in the rear


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

im thinking about there struts, because kybs are too much for me right now. If your at 3" and it rides nice i should be cool. Ill be buying tein lowering springs and they arent nearly that low.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

the struts are definitely better than the ones I pulled off, I think if I raised some more the ride will be even better. let me know your experience I haven't posted feedback for them yet until I get a good feel for the product


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

quick question, opinions, and maybe some reasons wanted, I am doing a custom cold air intake with Nos in the near future, and will be cleaning up the rest of my engine bay and was wondering if anyone had any ideas for color? I was thinking the blue, and chrome valve cover, but I also considered just leaving alone or if anyone has any other ideas too, let me know thanks


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

> im thinking about there struts, because kybs are too much for me right now. If your at 3" and it rides nice i should be cool. Ill be buying tein lowering springs and they arent nearly that low.


Where could you buy Tein struts and shocks on the web btw?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

bump


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

nice car, looks even nicer with its new cai


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Nice rides!Very clean!


----------

